# A Little Rental We just did



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Here are some pics of a Rental we have been working on. All New Siding, All new Vinyl Windows, New Kitchen, Refinish Wood Floors and Paint all walls and ceilings.


BEFORE:


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

And AFTER:


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Here is the outside:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Very well done! Both your work and the owners simple, effective and abuse-resistant design.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Not to nit-pick...but what is that white stuff under the windows in the last picture....and is it the "stuff" permanent/removable?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Celtic said:


> Not to nit-pick...but what is that white stuff under the windows in the last picture....and is it the "stuff" permanent/removable?





Looks like latex paint oxidization run-off from the sill/window.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done and good luck!


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Looks like latex paint oxidization run-off from the sill/window.


Will it dissipate on it's own over time, or is a "remedy" required.



I think that kitchen came out great!


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice job!:thumbsup:

Thank God you took out that scalloped thing above the sink, I've had clients with similar pieces tell me "I think it looks nice, adds character, let's leave it"


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Celtic said:


> Will it dissipate on it's own over time, or is a "remedy" required.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that kitchen came out great!


A simple scrub will remedy the present cosmetic infarction but like me, no matter what you do, it shall reappear until the offender is eliminated. This is of course, if it is as I observe.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

This is on a funny little cul de sac where EVERY house is just about identical. The white stuff is on every house. We tore out the window sills as they were rotted anyway. Now its all vinyl and aluminum wrapped. I am sure a simple acid wash will take care of it. 

We manage these rentals so I have a list of things to do to it as we go. Next up is an electrical upgrade. Currently at 100 amps and this is the house where the wires kept disintegrating on us. We will upgrade the overhead, meter pan and panel next year. 

I also have to get some landscaping on this in the Spring. Right now I just need to get a tenant in there!

No one commented on the lack of cabinet about the frig. That was actually an over site when I designed it. I still might put one in if we can get a tenant in there ASAP. 

FYI: Owners had no input on the design. They gave us the bag (a budget) and told us to run with it.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

LNG24 said:


> No one commented on the lack of cabinet about the frig. That was actually an over site when I designed it. I still might put one in if we can get a tenant in there ASAP.
> 
> .


In MY WORLD, a cabinet above the fridge is Neverland. I need a GD stool to reach it!

Looks really good! You turned a relative Crumb into a Genuine Cup-Cake!


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

LNG24 said:


> No one commented on the lack of cabinet about the frig. That was actually an over site when I designed it. I still might put one in if we can get a tenant in there ASAP.


First off, nice job
The soffit doesn't extend above the frig either - so it works out fine & looks good
As MALCO pointed out - they are a PITA & most people don't even use them


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> *In MY WORLD, a cabinet above the fridge is Neverland. I need a GD stool to reach it!*
> 
> Looks really good! You turned a relative Crumb into a Genuine Cup-Cake!



where do you hide your Hustler magazines and pharmacutecals ???


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> where do you hide your Hustler magazines and pharmacutecals ???


:whistlingCertainly not above the Fridge. Got to take into the account the "Quick Disposal Factor" when hiding sumpin':whistling


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

SLSTech said:


> ....they are a PITA & most people don't even use them.


And if they do use them, it is always for Crapola they should have thrown out to begin with!! No! Really!!!


----------



## MarkNoV (Apr 29, 2006)

What is the edging product on the counter top? It looks great. as does the rest of the job.:thumbsup:

TIA
Mark


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

MarkNoV said:


> What is the edging product on the counter top? It looks great. as does the rest of the job.:thumbsup:
> 
> TIA
> Mark


It appears to be a solid counter top.


----------



## Reilley (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice work. The only thing I'd change is the single sink. Having rented in the past I know the importance of a double sink in the absence of a dishwasher.

Oh, and GFCI's if not at the panel...


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

MarkNoV said:


> What is the edging product on the counter top? It looks great. as does the rest of the job.:thumbsup:
> TIA
> Mark


There is indeed an edging on the counter top. Top and edge was done with tile. Since Nose tile is VERY expensive, we used a brushed aluminum counter edging for tile instead. Same stuff is used on the top of the back splash. Matches the sink and gave it a nice clean line. 


GFCI's were part of the electrical upgrade. Thats Code! :thumbsup:

We are refinishing the wood floors tomorrow and then its done!:clap:


----------



## RizzoMaryland (Feb 12, 2007)

Why the awful ivory switch and receptacle plates? Gotta go white there!


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

regarding the cabinet above the fridge-I was at a friends house and their layout provided a deep cabinet above the fridge-face was almost inline with the fridge doors (maybe 26" deep). It looks a little odd jutting out from the cabinetry, but definitely functional. In your case, a cabinet could be go up to the ceiling and protrude to teh fridge face. 

But,,,,since it's a rental, there may be mroe likleyhood it would get damaged since being a deeper cabinet (imagine someone hanging on the face frame).


----------



## Bob Mariani (Nov 28, 2008)

I was looking for those GFCI's also. And upgrade electrical AFTER the upgrade to the kitchen, Definately the wrong scheduling.

Space over refer is used for the concealed secrete drug hiding spot all tenants need.


----------



## Archania (Jan 21, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about that cabinet either. I have done a few apartments and put in some pre-made cabinets from HD. Could never really find one that fit well above the fridge. They were either too wide or just short of being wide enough, so I just left it out. 
You have to remember though, 90% of the people that will look at the place wont even notice that there is no cabinet is there. People like us do, but thats because its our job. Especially you, because you knew how it was before. I wouldnt even bother, and dont even say anything about it unless someone asks.


----------

